# c-shock rainbow with blue liner and pomposity lips



## poppy z (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi everyone!

I haven't done a tut for a long time. 
So I decided to reproduce my c-shock rainbow (using all the colors of the collection except passionate) and I change blacktrack f/l for royal wink (my new baby, that I love!)

my material:






no makeup:just cream, concealor and MSF medium:





first, start with going bananas on browbone:









and on inner corner:









add fab&flashy on the middle of lid (with 219 brush -mine is a crownbrush one)):









and romping on the rest of the lid (with 239 brush):









and blend with 224 brush:





put bang on blue in outer corner, start with a thin line:













add big T in thin crease with 219 brush:













and wondergrass on big crease with 224 brush:













eyepopping just after but not until the brownbone:









and I add going bananas under my eyebrow:









I put my lucky jade s/s under lower lashline as a base for the e/s:









put going bananas again on inner lower lashline with a thin brush:





next: eyepopping:





wondergrass:





big T:





and bang on blue until the outer corner of the lid:









and a picture with all the colors placement:





with 266 brush, use royal wink as liner and on waterline:













next : the mascara: I use 2 : zoomlash then fibre lash. Here a picture for comparaison:




and with my 2 eyes done:





I put dollymix blush:









for the lips, I start with magenta lipliner:





and I add Pomposity l/s





and done!

















and some close up of the eyes:














thanx for looking!


----------



## bhaerynden (Aug 5, 2007)

I love your tut !! The result is amazing !


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Aug 5, 2007)

wow! this is amazing!


----------



## applefrite (Aug 5, 2007)

Very good tut !!!


----------



## Graziella*K (Aug 5, 2007)

This is one of my favorite make ups from you .... and that means a lot ! hahaha ! 

Anyway .... an awesome tutorial for an amazing make up ... by a beautiful lady ! 

You're the best ! ^_^'

xoxoGraziellaxoxo


----------



## melliquor (Aug 5, 2007)

This look is amazing on you.  You make it look so easy.  I am going to try this next weekend.  Thank you


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 5, 2007)

very colorful..i likes!


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 5, 2007)

Very good!  I love your eye color!


----------



## tika (Aug 5, 2007)

Very good, thanks!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 5, 2007)

wow i love it, you really suit it too i dont think someone like me can pull that off!


----------



## frocher (Aug 5, 2007)

Nice tutorial, thanks.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Aug 5, 2007)

This is such a gorgeous look!  I never thought using all those colors together would look so nice


----------



## ginger9 (Aug 6, 2007)

I've said this before but you really rock those vibrant colours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thank for taking time to do this lovely tut


----------



## user79 (Aug 6, 2007)

Very pretty and bright!


----------



## mzreyes (Aug 6, 2007)

love the lips


----------



## kittykupkake (Aug 6, 2007)

How fun! You're gorgeous and just looking at the happy colors makes me smile


----------



## lightnlovly (Aug 6, 2007)

WOW!  That's gorgeous!  I LOOOVE this tutorial! I'm not sure I can pull it off, BUT i'm sure gonna try


----------



## chicemily (Aug 6, 2007)

It looks great on you and you're very talented!


----------



## Caffy (Aug 6, 2007)

I think your sooo gorgeous in this! ..haha 

lemme practice my French....vous etes tres jolie!!!  hahaha..?


----------



## stephie06 (Aug 7, 2007)

i love the case you made for your c-shock shadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i love this tut, i want to try it out


----------



## breathless (Aug 11, 2007)

wowza! gorgeous!!!


----------



## nyrak (Aug 11, 2007)

So gorgeous!  Love how you used so many colours to such great effect!  Great job


----------



## tadzio79 (Aug 11, 2007)

another fabulous tut! you look amazing!!!


----------



## clamster (Aug 17, 2007)

veryy preettyyy!!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Aug 17, 2007)

awsome tutorial *thanks for sharing !!!!


----------



## arabian girl (Aug 18, 2007)

gorgeous!!!


----------



## janwa09 (Aug 26, 2007)

Now you have to make a tut on how you made that cute case of yours!


----------



## ebonyamberjade (Aug 31, 2007)

really like this.... it takes a lot of skill to use that many contrasting colors and have it look so great!


----------



## Stars_n_rockets (Sep 3, 2007)

Wow that looks really really good!!!! I'm so going to try this =), great tut


----------



## _Drugz (Sep 3, 2007)

This is dope, i love the colors and you have really pretty eyes.


----------



## pichima (Sep 4, 2007)

great tutorial!
you make it so easy to follow!
I never use bright colours like those, but it was fun to see how you do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




the result is amazing, very creative ^^

très jolie!


----------



## PRiNCiPESSAx4 (Sep 4, 2007)

omg this is beautiful! you make it look so easy, im jealous!!


----------



## SHAQATTACK (Sep 10, 2007)

I can't believe you used every color!  You have great "eye space" -- so jealous!  Looks great, but I found most of the C-Shock colors didn't go on as bright as I wanted (I like old-school Mattes and new Veluxes).  How did you get them to show up so intensely?


----------



## xjsbellamias13 (Sep 10, 2007)

love it! I think I am going to have to get royal wink and dollymix now!


----------



## bintdaniel (Sep 11, 2007)

Superbe tuto poppy z!

Merci!!
C'est vraiment bien détaillé, parfait pour les débutantes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et ça te va super bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



T'es magnifique


----------



## Lil_D (Oct 23, 2007)

I LOVE the color combo and the tut is awsome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Miss World (Oct 23, 2007)

awesome tut ^_^ very colorful! c-shock is not out here yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *sigh*


----------



## chazza (Oct 24, 2007)

wow! this is amazing. and you're beautiful!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 3, 2007)

it looks fun without looking clownish


----------



## seymone25 (Dec 25, 2007)

I was unsure in the beginning about this look, but it is fabulous.


----------



## Suzyn (Dec 28, 2007)

*Love it!!!!!*


----------



## tsukiyomi (Dec 28, 2007)

Love it!!


----------



## Loveleighe (Dec 28, 2007)

you're really quite pretty. I love this look and i love how detailed you are in this tutorial


----------



## saynotococo (Dec 29, 2007)

fab! I love how you played with colors!


----------



## chrisantiss (Dec 30, 2007)

beautiful tutorial


----------



## dollbabybex (Dec 31, 2007)

gorgeous...I love it


----------



## marciagordon189 (Jan 9, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## legolassildarin (Jan 9, 2008)

fantastic makeup.....loved the way u blended those shockingly bright eyeshadows


----------

